# '07 Orca color problem?



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

I recently test drove an Orca at a local dealer (awesome, by the way!!!!). The frame color was black/white, well kinda. The color was more of a washed out or opaque white, maybe a kind of cream color, if you would. It created (IMHO) a more subdued effect, with maybe not as much pizazz as a traditional black/white. The dealer said that (per Orbea, I think) the white color isn't an exact science and that (depending on the batch?) you could get one that looked like this or it could be more bright white. So I am thinking, HUH??? What's it gonna be??

So I also recently almost purchased (from an individual on this site) an '07 Orca that was in the box (he was selling it for other reasons) and I asked him about this and he looked at the frame and it turns out the fork is this cream color and the frame is bright white. Not good!

So I am wondering if Orbea has a color quality control problem with this or what is going on? It might not be a big deal, but obviously, there is a problem of sorts.

JG


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

This one?











Or this one?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Contact Orbea: 

http://orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mid=a800&layout=content2&taxid=8


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

The forks look black to me.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sometimes the blue paint on the fork looks a little different from the frame on my Diva (girll Orca) but then I realize it's just the way the light is catching it. The Orbea colors look very different depending on how the light catches it. The colors on Orbea's website and catalog do not reflect the real colors. The pics show a bright white but it is definitely a pearlized creamy white. The blue looks nothing like the catalog and website.


----------

